
Simulator for competitive learning methods and self-organizing neural networks - hardmaru
https://www.demogng.de/
======
hardmaru
Related paper from 1994: [http://papers.nips.cc/paper/893-a-growing-neural-
gas-network...](http://papers.nips.cc/paper/893-a-growing-neural-gas-network-
learns-topologies.pdf)

